
Deploying C# / Mono on Heroku - craigkerstiens
http://blog.benhall.me.uk/2012/01/experiment-deploying-c-mono-on-heroku.html
======
jroseattle
Very cool. Would be nice to see an easy C# implementation on Linux available
through Heroku, even if it is unsupported.

~~~
ben_hall
Thanks. I'll post technical details on how people can deploy their own
applications shortly.

~~~
samstokes
Nice work Ben! Did you use this technique? <http://quickleft.com/blog/176>

~~~
ben_hall
Yes, that's the foundation of the approach with some additional modifications
because of C# and Mono.

